# Problem didn't go away



## royceem (Feb 15, 2008)

I thought the problem I was having was fixed. It came back. The problem is that I viewed a BBC news report, and their was a video clip of alligators feeding on fish. I wanted to show someone so I downloaded it and it plays fine. The problem is every time I push the dashboard button on my mouse, QuickTime opens and starts playing the video. It is impossible to delete. If I select delete on the pull down menu, it says if I buy QuickTime Pro I will have access to that option. I don't like that option. I checked the keyboard/mouse setting and the line going to the button says Dashboard.
I have tried many more options, but Quicktime still opens when I access Dashboard. This is very bothersome, as I like to solve all problems. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I want this video to go away. I have a imac 10.5.2


----------



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

When QuickTime opens ... command + click on the title bar of the QT movie .... you'll see the full path to the file. Then maybe you can delete it or at the very least we'll know where it is hiding.


----------



## royceem (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks to Serge_N_Gin for trying to solve my problem, but your suggestion didn't work. So I trudged on, I hate problems I can't resolve. Alas, do to my tinkering with everything I found my widgets and after viewing them I discovered a widget that would allow international web sites to play their video clips without my permission. After deleting that widget, the video was gone when I opened Dashboard. For an amateur I feel good.

Thanks again


----------



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

Just for the record royceem, can you remember the name of that widget?


----------



## royceem (Feb 15, 2008)

yes I will remember this one very well. I t is called WEB CLIP.


----------



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

Ah, so this is a Safari/Leopard feature ... 

_



*Clip it*.

Now you can turn any web page into a Dashboard widget. Click the Web Clip button next to the address field in Safari and select exactly what you want your new widget to display. Then click Add, and Safari sends your Web Clip widget to Dashboard, where you can view it alongside your other widgets. You can even customize its border using built-in styles on the back of the widget. Your Web Clip widget is "live" and will update as frequently as the page from which it came.

Click to expand...

__Mac OS Leopard - New Features - Safari_

One way to remove that widget is to launch Dashboard and then hold down the Option key, which will show an X in a circle just in the upper left of the widget your mouse is hovering over. Then click on the X to remove it from the active widget display. Then when you press your mouse button or F12, it wouldn't show up. Of course you now know the way to completely remove it from your system.

.


----------

